# Decided to socialize a lot today.



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

So I've been making small progress with my SA lately and today I decided to just go all out and interact with tons of people. To help myself be more confident, I pretended that I was doing it as a social experiment and I imagined myself being recorded on camera while I was doing it - so I felt like I was acting.

Things I did:

- Greeted at least 50 people that I walked by throughout the day.
- Sat next to strangers and made small talk/joked with them.
- Played funny music loudly and sang/danced in my car in the parking structure while students walked by towards their classes (pokemon theme song, lion king soundtrack, staying alive by the beegees, etc).
- Walked up to a group of 20+ girls that were all standing in a group near a fountain (I assume for a class) and asked if any of them wanted to get some ice cream with me. I made sure to be really blunt to the point of being awkward. One of them said yes and gave me her number, a few of them said no thanks like they were uncomfortable, and most of them laughed and smiled about it.
- Asked a girl who was on her laptop if she could give me directions to a building on campus, after which I told her to just show me where it was and we walked & talked for 10+ minutes and I ended up taking her to a nearby Jamba Juice and it pretty much turned into an impromptu date (we talked and laughed about stuff for a good 40 minutes and I got her number and arranged a second date).

I feel pretty good about all of this. People were very receptive and friendly towards me when I just stopped caring so much about what they thought. So the whole thing about confidence really is true, even if it's fake.


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow, 2 numbers in one day, you're on a roll  Way to go Rainbat!


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Impressive! 

Hopefully I can achieve something similar this year. 

Cheers


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you sure you have social anxiety??


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, that sounds amazing. Im happy for you and your success. I guess it really can work if you "fake it til you make it"


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my god that's amazing.. seriously. Id never be able to do most of those things. You did an amazing job! Sounds like your little date went pretty well too


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

And that, boys and girls, is how its done.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

That's great. I've been mostly quiet the past couple of days at school since I haven't been in much of a sociable mood, or good mood at all in general. But I've had a few outbursts of energy here and there were I've lacked anxiety and spoke a lot. I also remember that I was quite sociable on the first and second days of school. I'm kind of progressing myself.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Good job!! I hope one day I can be as brave as you.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You probably don't have social anxiety.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Round of applause:clap

You did well good sir.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Now that's how it's done! Great work, keep practicing this and you'll eventually develop that sense of comfort.


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

WOW, that is truly amazing. Don't know how you did some of those things with SA, but God bless you! Congratulations!


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Funny thing is, the very next day I was back to being quiet and anxious, hah. But at least I know it's possible in the right frame of mind.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow that's amazing. I wish I could do that. Congrats


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice going man! That took a lot of nerve  keep it up, you can get past this.


----------



## theoverthinker (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome work, man! 
And you guys, you can most definitely have SA and do these things...I know for me some days it is easier to cope and I can "fake it" enough to ignore those SA thoughts and work past the bodily reactions to make connections with people. Other days....my palms are just constantly sweaty, my heart never stops racing, my stomach never unclenches...it's just an uphill battle all around. So yeah, until you walk a mile (or more!) in someone's shoes you can't say for sure what they do or don't have


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Everyone is learnin' lessons from you bro


----------



## annalee (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow Are you on any medication?? If so what are you taking???


----------



## d91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Incredible man, SA is only in your mind, you have nothing to worry about! Keep on going!


----------

